# Press Release: Hell's Bay Pays Beavertail in Settlement Agreement



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Well...How 'bout that!


----------



## Sciatica (Apr 18, 2009)

It's funny I have been following all the negative posts against Btail... So many people had no idea what was really going on, but they ran their mouth about it, and flame flame flame... This goes to show you should hold your tongue unless you know WTF your talking about.... 


Tight Lines

Tim


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> This goes to show you should hold your tongue unless you know WTF your talking about....


How does this "show" anything? It's just another person's side of the story. As the saying goes...there are always three sides to every story.


----------



## Sciatica (Apr 18, 2009)

True it is another side of the story... That big check tells the final story...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> It's funny I have been following all the negative posts against Btail... So many people had no idea what was really going on, but they ran their mouth about it, and flame flame flame... This goes to show you should hold your tongue unless you know WTF your talking about....
> 
> 
> Tight Lines
> ...



Really and you do? Were you sitting at the table when the settlement was signed?  




> True it is another side of the story... That big check tells the final story...


No it doesn't. Quit trying to spin it. 

BTW, Did HB get a check? What was the value of the molds plus any money received by HB?  What was the amount BT received compared to HB? One cent on the dollar? Five cents? 


Mark may want to tell us he came out ahead but I don't think you could call it winning.







And welcome to the forum.  [smiley=chill-pill.gif]


----------



## Sciatica (Apr 18, 2009)

Based on that video, and the settlement decree, HB paid BT to stop producing their current series of hulls...  A nice mutual agreement funded properly, both sides win... Flames extinguished...  Now lets get back to stalking all these Tarpon on the move...




[smiley=z-djparty.gif] 

Tight Lines

Tim


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Based on that video, and the settlement decree, HB paid BT to stop producing their current series of hulls...  A nice mutual agreement funded properly, both sides win... Flames extinguished...  Now lets get back to stalking all these Tarpon on the move...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




3 posts and all shills for BT's agenda [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif]


How about posting some fishing reports or your boat in the bragging spot first?


----------



## Sciatica (Apr 18, 2009)

No Shrills just facts...  I read nothing but negative comments regarding BT for the past 6 weeks... I felt it was time to post some opposing facts. Nothing more nothing less... I actually own a HB, and I hope the company stays healthy... I hope all the manufacturers stay healthy... Competition is a good thing... We all win with better products, and better pricing...


Tight Lines

Tim


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I actually own a HB


No pictures no proof 

Looking forward to seeing it in the bragging spot or some fishing reports.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > I actually own a HB
> 
> 
> No pictures no proof
> ...


Yeah, seriously! One of those boats is a dream for me, not to mention owning both. I want to see them if they're real! By the way, what do you do for a living? I may be young enough to switch career paths...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Tim?!?.... "A long-time lurker, first time one trick pony SHILL"


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

am I on ISF?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

No your not... 

My goal on this site is to bring all point of view. I posted the Hell Bay Press Release, and when I became aware of Beavertails Reply I posted it... Aside from all the arm chair quarterbacks this is a news worthy marine related event. 

Cheers
Capt Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats funny. I had not read the BT vs HB threads on any of the other forums until this showed up here. Now that I have read ISF and FS, I think most post over there are in agreement that Mark did more damage with that video press release then good.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We report... you decide...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the information part, the gloating part I did not enjoy.


----------

